# AF and Nausea-HELP



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Does anyone else experience nausea when AF is due to arrive?

I don't know whether it's because   is on her way or one of the dodgy takeaways we had over the weekend!  

Also how bloated do you all get? I feel like I am gonna pop out of clothes, probably the takeaways too


----------



## Rosie P (Nov 10, 2005)

Hi Sailaice. I had lots of sicky feelings this month for the first time and then AF showed up. Not sure if it was related or just coincidence?

Hope you don't get AF though  

Rosie. xxx


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

I tested on saturday and it was a BFN so am just waiting for witch to arrive now


----------



## Rosie P (Nov 10, 2005)

You're still only on cd27 though, so you never know how a test result can change given 3 days....................hope so!

Rosie. x


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

I don't know   anyway stop getting my hopes up  I am your cycle buddy and thats it...are you trying to get rid of me?


----------



## Rosie P (Nov 10, 2005)

No................you're going to be my cycle buddy even if you do get your BFP, or else  

  

Did I mention I'm a bit bossy too..................................?


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

........ I can cope with bossy..........   shouldn't of suggested being cycle buddy


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi

Yep...I get nausea and really bad bloating (amongst loads of other symptoms) from just before ovulation onwards...right up until AF shows...my bloatedness can be so bad I actually look like I'm about 6mths pregnant - very uncomfortable as also causes frequent peeing....as well as dreadful lower back pain and more....

Hang in there hun...you've still got a few days to go so you naughty girl for testing early 

Good luck
Take care
Natasha


----------



## Rosie P (Nov 10, 2005)

I'm not really....................honest!!! It'll be good to have someone to bounce ideas/ thoughts/ paranoia etc off. We can hopefully keep eachother sane! Or insane


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Minxy I know I'm an ickle bit naughty   but it was a 10miu test so I needed to know!! so it's a definate BFN but I feel much better and am planning my next cycle with my new buddy Rosie P   When will I stop looking like a giant bouncy ball?   

Rosie! Right back to business   are we keeping diaries etc? What vits are you taking?


----------



## Rosie P (Nov 10, 2005)

Do you think we should keep diaries? I think it made me worse on the 2ww. Did you find it helped you?

I'm taking (per day) Sanatogen Pro Natal, and in addition to that 30mg zinc, 1 Boots own B Vitamin Complex capsule (sorry, don't have it here so don't know mg, but it's a blue bottle), 1000mg flaxseed oil capsules (although I've recently read that evening primrose are best before ov and flaxseed after ov), 400 iu of natural vitamin E, 1 x Boots own selenium A,C + E (green bottle), magnesium (when I remember - although I'm quite bad at remembering this!) and 534mg calcium (because I don't really like diary much and don't get enough calcium). DH also takes Wellman, Vit E, Flaxseed capsules, zinc and magnesium. I've also cut out deodorants with aluminium in as there is some evidence that it can contribute to infertility. Here's a useful link with more info on http://www.marilynglenville.com/infertility.htm.

Rosie. x


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

I better upp my vitamin intake!! I will get some evening primrose and flaxeed this month, I go to Holland and Barratts so expensive! Shall I get primrose and flaxseed form boots too? is it cheaper?


----------



## Rosie P (Nov 10, 2005)

I tend to use the boots ones as you usually get the vit on it's own (i.e. without loads of other stuff in that's already in your multivitamins that you don't need any more of) and because you get 2 for 3. We don't have a Holland & Barratts near me, so that's another reason too. Might be worth doing a price comparison? 

Just sent DH to supermarket to get me some Evening Primrose - I'm on the couch with a fleecy blanket and hot water bottle on my tum and back!


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

lucky you I might do that when I get in!! I was so cosy this morning, I was in a rotten mood I had to get up. DH was inrelenting when I told him I could face work so I stomped off away from him   Speaking of DH he has just rang me and is feeling a bit dodgy   must of been the take aways!


----------



## Rosie P (Nov 10, 2005)

It's gone colder here the last couple of days too which doesn't help. I had to stay in bed this morning as the pains were so bad. Luckily I work from home with DH, so it's not too bad. I have some stuff to do in a bit on the internet, but at least I can keep this bottle on my tum whilst I do it.

Oh dear, what type of take aways did you have? I've been naughty over weekend - we went to Manchester on Saturday night and had lots of cocktails and a lovely Italian meal (but I had indigestion all night!) then cocktails and a nice meal (with sticky toffee pud  ) last night. Have to be good today (apart from the chocolate - oops! )


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Chinese...twice! aren't you lucky working from home! What do you do? I want to work from home!!


----------



## Rosie P (Nov 10, 2005)

DH is a mortgage adviser so I came to work with him (doing admin mainly) back in January. The plan was that I'd study for exams to become a financial adviser as my background is pensions, but we've been too busy for me to start yet. Most of the admin is going electronic in the next couple of months though, so I'll probably start then. Might take my mind off TTC a bit to.

I was in the mood for Chinese tonight, but DH saw Greek Stifado with lemon rice at Sainsburys so I've gone for that. I'm in too much pain (and feeling too sorry for myself ) to cook.


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

I can't blame you! I am going to finish the after bath prep using luxurious body cocoa type moisturiser from avon and fill the hot water bottle up in preparation!


----------



## Rosie P (Nov 10, 2005)

That sounds like heaven!!! Have been watching trashy Aussie soaps and drinking orange juice to try and boost the old Clomid


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Wow Tina that is a longish cycle! Are you on clomid too? That should of brought you forward a bit  

Rosie I want you to stop talking about how your curled up at home! I am jealous! The green eyed monster is on it's way to me


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Not yet, have tested tho...BFN but am glad she hasn't shown at work hopefully will wait till tonight so I can be curled up with a large bar of Galaxy and a hot water bottle!! mmm Knowing my luck she show her face when I'm having my acupunture done grrrr

When are you testing then?? I would have test 50 million times by now I am horrific!


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

£35 for the first session £25 every session after that! Tonight is my first session so I'll let you know how it goes!

I know what you mean about the BFN's I test that much I am used to them and would probably be scared if I had a BFP!


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

I'm back and still alive! I am going back next Tuesday god knows where I'll find the money! It hurt (I mean not real hurt) in my foot after that I couldn't feel them


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

I think I am gonna go with every Tuesday


----------

